# My 1969 GTO Restoration!



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

New member here. I wanted to share my latest project with forum.

So a little history I purchased this 1969 GTO about 6 months ago and wanted to redo allot of the interior and exterior. As well as clean up a WHOLE bunch of BS from previous owners. 

So initial Pics!


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

So 1st horrible news was the rear 68 bumper that the past owner thought hew could seal with foam?????


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!! Looks like a nice solid base to start from!! Welcome to the forums! :cheers


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Disassembly


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

The goal was to get the interior out strip off every panel weather strip and drive it to the painters 

Old Engine Bay, with a customer coolant overflow


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Fenders removed


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Taking apart the heater box I found a rat that looks like he had been there for a while


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

My apartment filled with parts


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Here she is with the new hood ready to drive to the body shop


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Latest Paint Progress


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Sweet!! Looks like a nice solid base to start from!! Welcome to the forums! :cheers


Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks pretty solid, going back with red paint?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Whoa! you got my old car, you didn't like my expanding foam bumper mod? :rofl:

Looking good man!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, um.... do you have a 68 rear bumper and nose on that "69 GTO"? I could'nt tell from the interior shots because the dash is out, but I see 69 side markers, front valence and doors. 

Looks like a lot of work but you sure look like you're knocking it out! :cheers

What's the final color going to be?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome...nice pics...just been there! good luck with your project!! :cheers Eric


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

benderrodriguez said:


> Disassembly



I see that this car does not have interior braces by the doors. I know my 70 and 70 Chevelles have these braces that weld to the floor pan and to the rear inner quarter panel behind where the door shuts. 

Was this only a production for the 70-72s?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Man that's an odd bird, 69 with a 68 rear bumper, front valence and seats. Looks like someone married two different year GTO's. What are the first 6 digits of the VIN tag? What engine does it have?


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

FlambeauHO said:


> Whoa! you got my old car, you didn't like my expanding foam bumper mod? :rofl:
> 
> Looking good man!


:lol:



Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> I see that this car does not have interior braces by the doors. I know my 70 and 70 Chevelles have these braces that weld to the floor pan and to the rear inner quarter panel behind where the door shuts.
> 
> Was this only a production for the 70-72s?


I personally have no idea. I don't even have teh shop manual for this car. 



ALKYGTO said:


> Hey, um.... do you have a 68 rear bumper and nose on that "69 GTO"? I could'nt tell from the interior shots because the dash is out, but I see 69 side markers, front valence and doors.
> 
> Looks like a lot of work but you sure look like you're knocking it out! :cheers
> 
> What's the final color going to be?



I'm thinking Dark Dark Grey with Mat Black Stripes. but I'm open to suggestions. right now were still on body work.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Before Powder Coat


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

After


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Dash
New Vents Coated lower column panel 

Working on getting the radio in. Now don't kill me but it's going to be a full DVD Navigation unit. Clarion to be exact


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

New Rear Bumper,(68  ) license Plate Holder and Bolts. Powder coated support brackets


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Is that a 68 dash too?!?!

How do you like the quality and appearance of the dash cover? My orig dash has one smalllllllll crack (almost unnoticable). Did you have to cut the original cover off to install it?

Interested to see the install of your Clarion headunit.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Is that a 68 dash too?!?!
> 
> How do you like the quality and appearance of the dash cover? My orig dash has one smalllllllll crack (almost unnoticable). Did you have to cut the original cover off to install it?
> 
> Interested to see the install of your Clarion headunit.


It's actualy a 70 :shutme That took me forever to figure out

I like the dash cover overall except around the vents. It's not perfect.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

New Tank and Sending Unit


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

So I'm having two issues with the headlights

1. The retaining rings only line up on 2 of the 4 buckets. The others mirror the position where the spring hooks on. While all four of the rings are identical. 

2. I'm not 100% sure if the brackets are the correct ones for the car the chrome bezels don't line up to the brackets.

Any one ever seen anything like this? Do the brackets look correct for a 68 front end???

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Smile.... yeah, everything looks right. Your problem is that you have the headlight buckets installed in the wrong positions on the backing plates. They might all look the same, but they're not. Ask me how I know... 

Bear


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Smile.... yeah, everything looks right. Your problem is that you have the headlight buckets installed in the wrong positions on the backing plates. They might all look the same, but they're not. Ask me how I know...
> 
> Bear


So the springs adjusters and individual bucks go on the other side of the larger brackets?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a similar problem when I was putting my 69 back together. It took me several tries to get the right buckets installed in the right spots before all the rings and other hardware would mount correctly. I know that there's definitely a difference between the "inside" and the "outside" headlight buckets, and maybe even "driver side" and "passenger side".

Bear


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> I had a similar problem when I was putting my 69 back together. It took me several tries to get the right buckets installed in the right spots before all the rings and other hardware would mount correctly. I know that there's definitely a difference between the "inside" and the "outside" headlight buckets, and maybe even "driver side" and "passenger side".
> 
> Bear


Do you have any pictures? That would help a ton!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Unfortunately, no I don't. I had removed all the buckets from the back plate to paint everthing, and it wasn't until I was reassembling them all that I found out that they weren't all the same. I had to just keep juggling them around to different positions until I tripped over the correct configuration. 

Bear


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

benderrodriguez said:


> Here she is with the new hood ready to drive to the body shop


How did the hood line up and who did you buy it from? I'm shopping for one now too...along for an Endura bumper and deck lid.

So when you're talking with the Chevy guys, you can tell them your car eats "rats"! :lol:

Looking good!


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

MO Goat said:


> How did the hood line up and who did you buy it from? I'm shopping for one now too...along for an Endura bumper and deck lid.
> 
> So when you're talking with the Chevy guys, you can tell them your car eats "rats"! :lol:
> 
> Looking good!


I used Tamraz for the Hood. Looks good so far but I never lined it up fully to see just how good. 


On a separate note finished the front grills, painted the plastic, new chrome and emblem


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking :cheers
What color are you going to paint the car?



Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The grills look good, you did a nice job there. Hard to tell in pic, did you use silver and black or just all black?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

How much was the chrome? I may need some.


----------



## 455gt37 (Feb 8, 2012)

hi wow big project but good to see it being saved . color is a hard one my car was luceen blue but i am changing to black after many many hours looking at other a bodys .in the end its all in the pesonal choice but a gto will look what ever colour you paint it


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

455gt37 said:


> hi wow big project but good to see it being saved . color is a hard one my car was luceen blue but i am changing to black after many many hours looking at other a bodys .in the end its all in the pesonal choice but a gto will look what ever colour you paint it





FlambeauHO said:


> How much was the chrome? I may need some.


I think around $75 for the bars and $30 for the logo



68GTO4004Spd said:


> The grills look good, you did a nice job there. Hard to tell in pic, did you use silver and black or just all black?


It's all just medium gloss black. 



BearGFR said:


> Nice looking :cheers
> What color are you going to paint the car?
> 
> 
> ...



All right I finally made up my mind 
Dark Grey Metallic with Matt Black Stripes

I saw the color recently and it almost goes between grey and black depending where your standing and the strips would be subtle and then when your up close you will really see the stripes and the metal flake in the Grey. 

I hope it turns out nice, here is an example of the Grey


----------



## 455gt37 (Feb 8, 2012)

nice colour choice mate something different verry cool


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Front Seats are complete


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

A little Primer


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Cut the roof drain channel off

and added some silencers


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

I keep my machinist busy


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

The dash is 90% with a nice new radio


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

^-- Didnt see that coming. And neither will anyone else when they go to look inside your car. 

Pretty cool.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

benderrodriguez said:


> Cut the roof drain channel off
> 
> and added some silencers


Was this just for aesthetics? Haven't seen that before, but seems like it would clean up the lines.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

MO Goat said:


> Was this just for aesthetics? Haven't seen that before, but seems like it would clean up the lines.


Yea I just like the look better. It also has some light rust/ pitting.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

More Powder Coated Parts; Tail lamp housing, Hinges, Inner Fenders


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

more Plus the rear seat


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

I got the car back from the painters late last night. I really wasn’t' able to take pictures till this morning and unfortunately the dew doesn't make for good photos, so I'll have to get some better ones later today


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

few more


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, looks great! Good color choice!


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice job and yes that color combo looks sharp! 
Be careful with that new paint when you re-install the Foam Bumper seal :rofl: (kidding!) gotta love what you find people have done to some of these cars over the years.


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

thats similar to the color i wanted for my 68. but the painter was a tweeker screwed up big time. always wondered how you would put stripes, but you ended w/ good results.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the paint. Wondering though how come you're using front and rear bumpers for a '68?

Bear


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> I like the paint. Wondering though how come you're using front and rear bumpers for a '68?
> 
> Bear


good eye.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

RustWrangler said:


> Nice job and yes that color combo looks sharp!
> Be careful with that new paint when you re-install the Foam Bumper seal :rofl: (kidding!) gotta love what you find people have done to some of these cars over the years.


Ha, that is a good one. Funny thing when isntalling some parts I still found some reminants . 




BearGFR said:


> I like the paint. Wondering though how come you're using front and rear bumpers for a '68?
> 
> Bear



Only because it's what came with the car. Both the front and rear bumpers are 68 the body is a 69 the dash is a 70 
The previous owners did a number on her.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Trying to move a mile a minute

Installed both levels of sound deadener (Factory plus Fatmat)
Rear Glass
Some badging
Most of the carpet (Putting holes in it is not fun), on that note I’m guessing I have to trim the sides to meet up with the door sil plates. Any recommendations on how to do make that look nice? 
And took out the door regulators and latches. I actually found a roller on my rear quarter window was cracked in half. This explains the issues rolling the window up and down.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

more pics


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good sir 

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That kills me you are doing that outside in an apartment building parking lot. For the carpet, make all your cuts on the backside and make a slit or an x for bolt holes and studs. Make sure it is tucked tight up against the trans tunnel and other contours before you make the final outside edge cuts. I can't believe how quickly you got that car to that stage, good job.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm now looking for the front window rollers. I ffound one at AMES but I'm missing this one. Anyone know where can I get two of these?


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Long Tiring Weekend

Seats in Place 
Dash in Place 
Engine Wiring
Weather Strips 
Rear Window Regulators and Panel

Allot done, and allot to go!


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good

You making me fell bad tho.

We started on my sons car 2 months ahead of you and we are not half as far as you are.
Good job

Bill


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey great sixtyeightnineseventy er smokey goat. Love the effect light plays on the paint and the stripes are sweet and subtle. Tell me you are not doing all this stuff by yourself? I understand you want to work with what you got but if that back bumper is new why not go with a 69? Don't get me wrong I love the 68 bumper style much better but cost may have been negligible to sell/trade for the better fit. Just my opinion but I would have panted the back bumper the same color as the car and make it a night runner.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

bondobill said:


> Looking good
> 
> You making me fell bad tho.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad. I'm running as fast as I can. I also am just doing interior, body, and wiring. Plus I never took the body off the frame. 



Jackanapes said:


> Hey great sixtyeightnineseventy er smokey goat. Love the effect light plays on the paint and the stripes are sweet and subtle. Tell me you are not doing all this stuff by yourself? I understand you want to work with what you got but if that back bumper is new why not go with a 69? Don't get me wrong I love the 68 bumper style much better but cost may have been negligible to sell/trade for the better fit. Just my opinion but I would have panted the back bumper the same color as the car and make it a night runner.




Thanks for the Kudos! I like the effect. Looks even better in person. As far as the bumper goes the rear end was hacked so bad I couldn't get the 69 tail lights in the body.  I really wanted the correct bumper too.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Seats Installed


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

do you have an endura bumper or was it chrome and painted?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

If you don't have them you need to get door windlaces to clean up the door jams, they are cheap and give you a completed look.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> If you don't have them you need to get door windlaces to clean up the door jams, they are cheap and give you a completed look.



Good Idea.



Inda_bebe said:


> do you have an endura bumper or was it chrome and painted?


Endura


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Tail Light In!


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Rocker panels on
Headlights In
All Window Regulators Replaced!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lookin' good Bender....just don't "bend things"............E:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job on the car. That's a heck of a lot of work in such a short time. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking really good sir, I'm digging those stripes....

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice. Very nice. Why the 68 bumper though? lol.. Like the aftermarket headlights too!


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Took out the control arms to put in new Bushings, Ball Joints, Springs, Shocks, and the front Disc Kit.


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Gas Tank Out

And New Tie Rods In


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Wire Harness Cleaned up Power Brakes Getting Istalled!


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

benderrodriguez said:


> Gas Tank Out


I need to get the tank out of mine. How hard was it and is there anything I need to look out for?


I was also curious if you need a fan shroud or are your temps okay without it?


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

New Brakes, Ball Joints, Tie Rods, and Bushings Installed


----------



## benderrodriguez (Jan 31, 2012)

Jackanapes said:


> I need to get the tank out of mine. How hard was it and is there anything I need to look out for?
> 
> 
> I was also curious if you need a fan shroud or are your temps okay without it?


The tank wasn't bad to remove but installing the new straps was a little tough. I recommend the bolt kit and throw away the J nuts use washers and two nuts to secure it down. 

Haven't driven it much so I'm not sure about the rad temps but when I put some miles on it I'll let you know.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Brakes and front end parts look nice :thumbup:


----------

